

Why no filtering/interception of web traffic should be allowed... - jlujan

I am a Time Warner customer in North Texas. I cannot stand their service, but there is really no option. Giving them my money is making me sick because of things like this. Anyone else experience similar trouble?<p>http://www.jeremylujan.com/timewarnersucks.png
======
wmf
You know, you can turn that off by following the "why am I here?" link.

~~~
jlujan
I opted for changing my DNS servers. That really isn't the point though. I
believe Verisign was prevented from doing similar things several years ago.

